# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  وطني الغالي

## mylife079

وطني
هويتي
من احب بعد امي وابي
ياعروق اجدادي 
ومن سيكمله بعدي اولادي
يامن لاجله اسكب دمي على ثراااه الزاكي
وطني
اصل هويتي
ومن احمل له بين ضلوعي كل ولائي
ومن اقسمت له على الكتاب ايفائي
سمائك اشلائي
ارضك احشائي
دروبك احلامي
حدودك يقظتي
بحورك آمالي
مليكك نور عيني الوضائي
علمك مجدي
نشيدك اليه اسارعو
وطني عيدك دائم كولائي لا يزيغ عنه سوى هالك خائن
وطني ارضي ومن بعدي ولدي
اقسمت انك بمثابه النبض لقلبي
والأبتسامه لفاهي
والغضب الغضب على من مسك بسوء او لمجرد نيه سوء

وطني اليوم ترفل بثوب العزه والله ادعو انه كل يوم
وطني يامهبط الرساله
وطني يامن به قبر خير الأنااام وآخر الرسل الكراااااام
وطني يانقطه بدايه الخير للكل
فداك المال والأهل والولد
وطني كل رمضااان واصوات من قرءو القران يصدحو به في منابرك دوما
وطني كل عيد وانت شامخ طاهر طيب
وطني كل عااام وانت بخير.

----------


## دموع الورد

> وطني
> هويتي
> من احب بعد امي وابي
> ياعروق اجدادي 
> ومن سيكمله بعدي اولادي
> يامن لاجله اسكب دمي على ثراااه الزاكي
> وطني
> اصل هويتي
> ومن احمل له بين ضلوعي كل ولائي
> ...


جميل جدا :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا محمد كلام رائع 

 يسلمووو يا مزوق

----------

